# Brewers Friend



## Rod (3/12/16)

I have used brewmate for years

Brewers Friend looks the same 

can I save my recipes from Brewermate to Brewers Friend

any one with first hand experience with Brewers Friend 

the site listed in this forum looks safe 

some sites were not good

http://www.brewersfriend.com/windows/

in the post Brewmate F***D

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93159-brewmate-fd/page-2

ROD pain in the rrrr


----------



## Bribie G (3/12/16)

OK Rod.
The Brewers Friend you refer to is not the Brewers Friend that has been on offer for a few years now.
It's obviously their "polished up" version of Brewmate that they bought off Randy Rob.

If so, and if it is as good as or better than BM then I'm in.

I've used Brewers Friend and gave up on it as it's very difficult to edit ingredients etc.

The version I'm talking about looks like this:





As you can see it's not the same animal and is cloud based, as opposed to Brewmate that was stand alone.

If they have made the new version cloud based (so I can design recipes on my PC then take my tablet out to the brauhaus) then that would be excellent.

Is there anything on the site that states whether there are two radically different versions of BF?


----------



## Bribie G (5/12/16)

Ok I downloaded Brewers Friend for Windows from Rod's link.
It's quite obviously BrewMate front end, and after playing with it, it looks like it connects to the same background databases as Brewers Friend cloud version.

Here's a couple of recipes that I'm building, shown on my desktop side by side.







Everything seems to work about the same, but note that the malts list comes up by country as in the Cloud version.
Also the calcs seem to be slightly different, so probably using the Cloud version's formulae.

You can also edit the lists which was a PITA when I used the Cloud version.

However the "save" options aren't as good as BrewMate, for example you can't save to a pretty HTML page, or save to a txt file with BB code to insert into a forum post.

For now I'll stick to BM but keep BF for windows in mind.


----------



## Rod (5/12/16)

Thanks for you help

I will download and play with it

Rod


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/16)

if you want the old version of brewmate to be effectively cloud based - get a free dropbox account and install brewmate in the dropbox folder. your recipes & brewmate settings will then sync on each computer. simples.


----------



## Rod (5/12/16)

Liam ,

if I understand you 

get a free dropbox account which I have not used 

install Brewer Friend in the drop box account 

then Brewmate and Brewers friend will syn , on command after with some sort of set up

Rod


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/16)

Yep. all files within the dropbox folder will sync automatically.


----------

